# New & Not An Owner...yet!



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

We started looking for a used travel trailer almost a year ago & during our search discovered one that had a layout & look that we loved--the Outback 21RS. (In fact, I found this site during one of my many online searches!) Our budget is limited (we are teachers, so that says it all), but we are on a quest to find one! We are in Northern CA, so if anyone out there has one & is willling to let it go for a reasonable price, let us know! Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with your search...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!!! Good luck.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the group and hope you find that 21RS, we have the next size up 23RS and love it. We are in the planing stages for a northern California rally so with luck you might be able to join us. Good luck on the search.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

What part of Northern Cal are you from?


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

Yianni said:


> What part of Northern Cal are you from?


We're in Brentwood.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi CampingTeachers









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Check our For Sale Forum often, and don't forget about Craig's list (local and surrounding areas). I recently helped a new member in Washington find their Outback on Craig's list...
They picked it up a week later


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Craigslist and Ebay of course....I found mine on ebay, had to drive to Palm Springs, but it was worth it!
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and Good luck on your search!

You will LOVE.LOVE, LOVE the 21RS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the hearty welcome, everyone! I have been keeping a close eye on the "For Sale" section (even before I registered as a member!) & my poor husband is a "craigslist widower" some nights--I am a woman obsessed with finding my trailer!







We saw an ad for the 25RSS the other day, too & think that would be one we would enjoy as well--it's just the 2 of us & a pup, but we'd love to have some room to take nieces & nephews with us once in a while.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome to this great site which provides information about a super line of trailers.







Good luck on your search. You're looking for one fine TT. We just got ours this summer and *really* love it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Where do you both teach??

I grew up in Santa Monica and graduated from Crossroads School









Have you seen the thread for our upcoming So Calif Rally?? Clicky Here!

If you would like to drive down and meet a bunch of Outbackers, you are certainly most welcome to join us on Saturday evening (Oct 11th) for our Appetizer Potluck and campfires on the beach


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hang in there. You'll find your new Outback!

Welcome to our world.

Mark


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Where do you both teach??
> 
> I grew up in Santa Monica and graduated from Crossroads School
> 
> ...


Dawn,
We also have a Brentwood in Northern California. We used to go there when we were kids to pick just about any kind of fruit and nuts you could imagine. It's grown quite a bit since then but you can still go fruit picking. Neat town.
I believe this is where Campingteachers are from so if they don't make it to the coctail night it's probably because of that darn 6 hour drive from one side of the state to the other. Wish I could make it. Hopefully next year!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yianni said:


> Dawn,
> We also have a Brentwood in Northern California. We used to go there when we were kids to pick just about any kind of fruit and nuts you could imagine. It's grown quite a bit since then but you can still go fruit picking. Neat town.
> I believe this is where Campingteachers are from so if they don't make it to the coctail night it's probably because of that darn 6 hour drive from one side of the state to the other. Wish I could make it. Hopefully next year!


LOL!

Oops! Thanks for pointing that out...Nevermind!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CampingTeachers said:


> Thanks for the hearty welcome, everyone! I have been keeping a close eye on the "For Sale" section (even before I registered as a member!) & my poor husband is a "craigslist widower" some nights--I am a woman obsessed with finding my trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We started this adventure called RVing with a 25rss and it is also just the 2 of us and (2) pups. The 25rss is a GREAT layout - plenty of room for all of those paws to move around in and the side slide gives you space that you don't realize you need until you don't have it. If the 25rss is something you'd consider....(budget, vehicle, etc.)...I'd suggest you do....you won't be sorry!

Good luck -and be patient . . . the RIGHT camper _*will*_ come along!


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

Yianni said:


> Where do you both teach??
> 
> I grew up in Santa Monica and graduated from Crossroads School
> 
> ...


Dawn,
We also have a Brentwood in Northern California. We used to go there when we were kids to pick just about any kind of fruit and nuts you could imagine. It's grown quite a bit since then but you can still go fruit picking. Neat town.
I believe this is where Campingteachers are from so if they don't make it to the coctail night it's probably because of that darn 6 hour drive from one side of the state to the other. Wish I could make it. Hopefully next year!
[/quote]

You're right, we're in No Cal (I wondered if I should specify, NOT OJ Simpson's Brentwood!). Thanks for the invite anyway, Dawn! We don't have a TT yet--planning on an OB as our first, so that would be a challenge even if it weren't for the 6 hour drive! We may have to make that drive soon though, because I saw a 21RS on craigslist in Cypress!


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks for the hearty welcome, everyone! I have been keeping a close eye on the "For Sale" section (even before I registered as a member!) & my poor husband is a "craigslist widower" some nights--I am a woman obsessed with finding my trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We started this adventure called RVing with a 25rss and it is also just the 2 of us and (2) pups. The 25rss is a GREAT layout - plenty of room for all of those paws to move around in and the side slide gives you space that you don't realize you need until you don't have it. If the 25rss is something you'd consider....(budget, vehicle, etc.)...I'd suggest you do....you won't be sorry!

Good luck -and be patient . . . the RIGHT camper _*will*_ come along!
[/quote]

Thanks for the tip--we wondered if we might REALLY like that extra space for the 4 legged friends!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CampingTeachers said:


> Thanks for the hearty welcome, everyone! I have been keeping a close eye on the "For Sale" section (even before I registered as a member!) & my poor husband is a "craigslist widower" some nights--I am a woman obsessed with finding my trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We started this adventure called RVing with a 25rss and it is also just the 2 of us and (2) pups. The 25rss is a GREAT layout - plenty of room for all of those paws to move around in and the side slide gives you space that you don't realize you need until you don't have it. If the 25rss is something you'd consider....(budget, vehicle, etc.)...I'd suggest you do....you won't be sorry!

Good luck -and be patient . . . the RIGHT camper _*will*_ come along!
[/quote]

Thanks for the tip--we wondered if we might REALLY like that extra space for the 4 legged friends!
[/quote]







um...yeah...you would. That "extra" space disappears pretty quickly on a rainy day ... and it comes in really handy if the 4-leggeds should choose to not sleep on the bed ...or couch. (That doesn't happen often at Wolfwood .... but, well .... every now and then one of them thinks about it and the space was there if they wanted it.) Honestly though, it really was nice on rainy dys - gave them a place to play and - yeah, okay - WE benefited a little, too.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

This guy has been trying to sell his outback in no cal for quite a while now. I was really tempted but found one at a local dealer.....which is surprising in San Diego. Anyway, you might be able to talk him down a bit.

Outback 21rs


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

Silvrsled said:


> This guy has been trying to sell his outback in no cal for quite a while now. I was really tempted but found one at a local dealer.....which is surprising in San Diego. Anyway, you might be able to talk him down a bit.
> 
> Outback 21rs


Thanks! I have seen this one too, it's a bit out of our price range...we may have found one in So Cal...


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hope you find the camper of your dreams! Welcome!


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

UPDATE:
My hubby drove to So Cal this weekend & purchased our Outback 21RS! We are SO excited & I wanted to post a special "Thanks!" to Dawn & her DH who so kindly went & did a preliminary peek at the trailer for us last month so that we didn't have to make the drive from No Cal based on a few pics on a craigslist ad! Turns out the TT was in great condition & now it's ours! Looking forward to getting it all set up & taking it out on our first trip in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your "new" Outback!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback!
You'll have a lot of great trips with it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new purchase and welcome to the group - glad you found us!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!! 

Glad we were able to help a fellow Outbacker and really happy that everything worked out for you!









Happy Camping in your (new to you) 21rs,


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

CampingTeachers said:


> UPDATE:
> My hubby drove to So Cal this weekend & purchased our Outback 21RS! We are SO excited & I wanted to post a special "Thanks!" to Dawn & her DH who so kindly went & did a preliminary peek at the trailer for us last month so that we didn't have to make the drive from No Cal based on a few pics on a craigslist ad! Turns out the TT was in great condition & now it's ours! Looking forward to getting it all set up & taking it out on our first trip in a couple of weeks.


Congratulations! You are going to love it, love it, love it!!!
Did I say LOVE IT?

Anyway, check out the 1st annual 2009 No. Cal Outbackers rally in July at Casini Ranch. 
Spaces are getting limited, but hope you can join us! It would be great to meet you and join us all there.

Oh, and as always.... Happy Camping!
Chabbie1


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats









I enjoyed reading about your search and search helpers. Really cool to watch this site in action! I was reading along, was getting ready to say "hey, we love our 25rss", when I got to the end of the posts and see that you found your camper!

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy...


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase, and welcome to the Outback Family!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group and happy hunting on the new rig.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck! Hope you find one soon and join us for a cold one somewhere on the road!


----------

